# Tastatur für WoW - G11, G110, G15 oder Alternative?



## Eponamagista (5. Januar 2010)

Hey,

sicherlich könnt ihr mit einem breiten Erfahrungsschatz aufwerten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich brauche eine neue Tastatur! Nachdem ich meine G15 mit einem spontanten Wutausbruch aufgrund absolut dämlicher BG Mitspieler ^^ leider ähäm zerstört habe (passiert sicher nicht noch mal ...), muss eine neue Ran. Bisher hab ich mit einer 0815 Tastatur weitergezockt, aber naja, die ist weder schön noch sonst irgendwas. 

Mit der G15 war ich nicht unzufrieden, aber orange ... naja. Und soviel Mehrwert hatte das Display nicht. Ich überlege, ob ich mir die alte G11 zu lege, frage mich aber, wie da wohl der Support bzgl. Windows 7 ist und ob sie "schlechter" ist, als die G110 oder die G15 refresh. Die G19 wär toll, aber ist mir deutlich zu teuer für den Schnickschnack. Hat jemand schon die G110? Oder Vergleichswerte? Oder Alternativen? Also viel mehr als 60 Euro wollt ich nicht reinstecken, dass ist mir der fragliche Spielspass nicht wert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die G11 reizt mich aufgrund des Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnisses für etwa 45 Euro schon. Wichtig wäre mir einzig dass die Tastatur USB ist und keine flachen Notebooktasten hat.

Was meint ihr?

LG Sady


----------



## Kyragan (5. Januar 2010)

Schau dir mal die Logitech Illuminated an. Die soll echt gut sein.


----------



## Niranda (5. Januar 2010)

Kompatibelitätsprobleme mit Win7?
Mensch das ist Logitech! ^^

Wenig Schnick-schnack und hoher Nutzen zum niedrigem Preis?
Eindeutig die G11.

Die 48 (?) Zusatztasten sind bei mir (wow) alle belegt und ich möcht sie nimmer missen^^


----------



## EspCap (5. Januar 2010)

Die hat aber flache Tasten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn dir das Display nicht wichtig ist dürfte die G11 was für dich sein, ja. Bis auf das Display ist die Beleuchtungsfarbe ist die ja ziemlich ähnlich wie die G15.


----------



## Asoriel (5. Januar 2010)

Die G11 würde ich nichtmehr kaufen.

Wenn du das Display nicht brauchst => G110. Top Teil. Allerdings gibts schon für wenig mehr die G15 refresh.

Ich dachte am Anfang auch ob das mit dem orange hinhaut, mittlerweile ist mein ganzer PC orange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (5. Januar 2010)

aber da haste weniger zusatztasten Asolein ^^


----------



## Kyragan (5. Januar 2010)

Wofür auch immer man die braucht. Ich benutze bei meiner G15 aktuell gar keine, als ich noch WoW gezockt hab hab ich ganze 3 davon benutzt.


----------



## Asoriel (5. Januar 2010)

geht mir auch so. Bei meiner G15 sind nur wenige Tasten belegt. Firefox, Winamp und PC runterfahren, mehr brauch ich nicht. Desshalb wird die nächste Tastatur auch wahrscheinlich die Illuminated welche sicher toll zu meinem Samsung und bis dahin hoffentlich Lian Li passt.


----------



## Kyragan (5. Januar 2010)

Gleichfalls. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (5. Januar 2010)

Habe auch die G15 Refresh (orange) und benutze selbst die G Tasten nicht, finde das zu umständlich, wenn dann komme ich eh nur mit dem kleinen Finger an G3 und G4


----------



## Niranda (5. Januar 2010)

Naja in wow spiel ich nur mit Hotkeys...  (jaja kleiner pvp mage xD)^^

WSAD - Laufen
Q - Feuerschlag
E - Arkanbeschuss
1, 2, 3, 4 - diverse attacken
y, x, c, v - weitere attacken^^

G11 | G12 - Blubble | Arcane aoe
G14 | G15 - Fire aoe | Ice aoe
G17 | G18 - Eisblock | Nova

Und die sind gut zu erreichen^^
Der rest für Passwörter (ist ja egal ob ich tippe oder der Tasta tipp), mounts, buffs, chatcomands.

In css:
- Zum steuern des server
- direkter serverjoin

in L4D(2)
- say commands

Eclipse / Notepad++ (also allg. Programmierung)
Standarddinger, also lass die Tastatur z.B. folgendes schreiben:

```
for ($i = 0, $i == $varx, $i++){

}
```

leider sponsort mein Chef keine für die Arbeit =(


----------



## Dagonzo (5. Januar 2010)

Ich könnte natürlich uneingeschränkt diese Tastatur hier empfehlen. Ist aber leider etwas teuerer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.getdigital.de/products/Optimus_Maximus

Naja nicht jeder wird behaupten können, das er 113 OLED Displays zuhause hat. ^^


----------



## Soramac (5. Januar 2010)

Ich habe in World of Warcraft auch alles in mit Hotkeys gespielt, nur ohne den G Tasten, sind mir zu umständlich.


----------



## EspCap (5. Januar 2010)

Ich benutz nur die beiden G-Tasten in der Mitte, für Evisc/Rupture (per modifier) und Blind, aber darauf würde ich auch nicht verzichten wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die restlichen Hotkeys sind auf 'normalen' Tasten und der Maus.


----------



## Kyragan (5. Januar 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ich habe in World of Warcraft auch alles in mit Hotkeys gespielt, nur ohne den G Tasten, sind mir zu umständlich.


So siehts aus. Hab immer nur die G4-G6 Tasten genutzt weil die praktisch neben der Shift-Taste liegen und schnell erreichbar sind. Alles andere geht über Tastenkombinationen mit Shift, Strg und Alt wesentlich schneller, als wenn man 10cm nach links greifen muss um in nem fetten Block ne G18-Taste zu treffen. In der Zwischenzeit hab ich schon 3mal Shift+3 gedrückt.


----------



## EspCap (5. Januar 2010)

Jepp, deswegen finde ich die eine Reihe Makrotasten bei der refresh auch vollkommen ausreichend, auch wenn man sie evtl. besser anordnen hätte können.


----------



## Soramac (5. Januar 2010)

Für mich wars aber auch diesmal endgültig mit World of Warcraft.

Spiele wieder Diablo II und macht wieder riesen Spaß, so wie früher, immer noch genau so viel Leute und warte einfach noch gespannt auf Diablo III


----------



## EspCap (5. Januar 2010)

Ich bin atm auch immer kurz davor den Acc mal zu kündigen und aufzuhören, ich spiele ja fast nicht mehr (ab und an mal ein Raid und das wars). 
Aber irgendwie gibts einfach zu viele nette Leute in der Gilde/FL : /
Aber lassen wir das, wir rutschen ins Offtopic.


----------



## Hotgoblin (5. Januar 2010)

Also habe selebr die G11 udn bin nicht sehr begeistert nutze die Markotasten garnicht,
wenn dann die normalen Tasten als Hotkeys benutzen.


----------

